# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  αναζητηση smd led

## jimmcooper

καλημερα σε ολους, ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ξερετε καποιο ελληνικο μαγαζι που να εχει led για backlight πριν να καταφυγω στη λυση του κινεζομαγαζου? ευχαριστω!

----------


## johnnyb

https://www.electronika.gr/index.php...&view=category

----------

